# Port for Joomla 1.5.8?



## cwhitmore (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone have a link for this port?
thanks.


----------



## Voltar (Dec 27, 2008)

Joomla is a PHP/MySQL script, I don't believe there is a port, not to mention I don't see a reason for one?


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 27, 2008)

use this link

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=joomla&stype=all


----------



## Voltar (Dec 27, 2008)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> use this link
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=joomla&stype=all



I find that incredible. I've been using FreeBSD for awhile now and didn't even think that something as simple as a PHP/MySQL CMS would have a port.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 27, 2008)

we usually have ports for these kind of things. It's pretty handy to use ports for this stuff as you don't have to go to their home page and look around what it depends on, which php extensions are required etc 

Also you will easily notice when a new version comes out..


----------



## Voltar (Dec 27, 2008)

All this time I've been doing it the hard way


----------



## cwhitmore (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tingo (Dec 31, 2008)

@cwhitmore:
FreshPorts is the place to go when you are looking for a port.


----------



## smartly (Jan 1, 2009)

Joomla it's not unnecessary in to ports!


----------

